# Volcanic ash



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Round and round the volcanic ash goes, where it lands, no one knows...........

Get your cars covered, a potentially busy time ahead for those of you that Detail as a business........... or perhaps it will all blow straight past us?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8621407.stm

Just found similar thread (I did have a look first, honest): http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164411


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

A bit of a nightmare, grounding planes etc.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

What kind of damage could we expect from the volcanic ash ?? Is it as bad as industrial fallout


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As soon as I heard this on the news this morning I knew we'd have threads about it on here asking about car damage. Perfectly understandable of course, but as I've just said on the other thread, it's way too high up in the atmosphere to affect anything going on what I've heard, so I doubt we'd even have known about it if it wasn't for the major disruption to the flights making the news.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Volcanic Ash particles are fairly sharp looking if you looked at them under a microscope, they can also melt into a hard rock like substance if they get very hot and then cool. 

This is the trouble with airplanes and volcanic ash, I saw a program about a BA plane that had all 4 engines fail due to volcanic ash getting into the engines and "setting" rock hard when it got hot. This created like a solid rock form over all of the turbines in the engine. Interestingly the front of the plane looked like it had been sand blasted after flying through an ash cloud.

TBH I would worry about a large amount every reaching us here in the UK and if it does it don't think its something an extra snow foaming could handle :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

these are the effects of volcanic ash on cars and vehicles etc...

For vehicles:
Remove ash from your vehicle as soon as it is safe to do so. Prolonged exposure to volcanic ash and dust can damage the paint and glass.
Carefully wash the ash from your vehicle with a stream of water from a garden hose. Volcanic ash is very abrasive and can easily scratch your vehicle.
Never wipe, brush or mop the ash or dust that accumulates on your vehicle or windows.
Avoid prolonged driving in airborne or accumulated volcanic ash. Volcanic ash or dust can cause severe damage to your engine.
If your vehicle is exposed to volcanic ash, change your air filter and have your vehicle checked by a qualified auto mechanic as soon as possible.
Avoid using windshield wipers if at all possible as glass scratching may occur. Replace any windshield wiper blades that are damaged from the effects of the fallout.

may make you think twice, although it is high up you may still get a sanding effect.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Right now i dont care as my holiday has just been cancelled:wall:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

phobia said:


> these are the effects of volcanic ash on cars and vehicles etc...
> 
> For vehicles:
> Remove ash from your vehicle as soon as it is safe to do so. Prolonged exposure to volcanic ash and dust can damage the paint and glass.
> ...


I would agree to remove it from your car as soon as possible without wiping it, so Snow Foam is made for the job really.

However there is a VERY small amount of the ash currently that anywhere near us and its up in the jet stream. Its still highly unlikely that it will drop to ground level.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

When I heard the headline on the radio this morning I looked up, saw (what I now know to be normal) clouds and thought "oh great, the first time i get suckered into a mid-week wash we get volcanic ash to deal with FFS" . Laughed at myself when 2 mins later it was explained about being very high up etc. :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I freshly washed the car today and will check tonight with some tools to see if any did indeed land as I am only miles from the airport today.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> I freshly washed the car today and will check tonight with some tools to see if any did indeed land as I am only miles from the airport today.


Well seeing as your 6-9miles below the jet stream I wouldnt worry about it unless it starts to drop.

The most likely way it will end up falling to ground level over the UK is mixed with rain. This volcano is under a glacier so the ash could possibly be rise with steam and therefore fail as rain with volcanic ash in it.

Still I would worry all that much about it.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Right now i dont care as my holiday has just been cancelled:wall:


Ouch, sorry to hear that one !


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

hope it's okay by Monday I've got to fly out to work


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

ivor said:


> hope it's okay by Monday I've got to fly out to work


Its the back log of flights you need to be worried about.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Just been on the news they expect the ash to fall as "dirty rain" in a couple of days time.
Nothing too serious it seems until you think that volcanic ash is VERY abrasive,serious swirl mark stuff so gallons of water/snow foam needed?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

westerman said:


> Just been on the news they expect the ash to fall as "dirty rain" in a couple of days time.
> Nothing too serious it seems until you think that volcanic ash is VERY abrasive,serious swirl mark stuff so gallons of water/snow foam needed?


Yer as someone said earlier I think im definately going to foam my car an extra time before touching it with a mitt.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Can't be any worse than the sand we get from the sahara during the summer.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Volcanic ash (by itself) is not poisonous, but inhaling it may cause problems for people whose respiratory system is already compromised by disorders such as asthma or emphysema. The abrasive texture can cause irritation and scratching of the surface of the eyes. _People who wear contact lenses should wear glasses during an ash fall, to prevent eye damage. _Furthermore, the combination of volcanic ash with moisture in the lungs can create a substance akin to liquid cement.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gr33n said:


> and therefore fall as rain with volcanic ash in it.





m0bov said:


> Can't be any worse than the sand we get from the sahara during the summer.


Exactly, when the rain comes it will bring it down and we will see the piccies on here as we do with the Sahara dust


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Exactly, when the rain comes it will bring it down and we will see the piccies on here as we do with the Sahara dust


Yup just heard it on the news, will come down when it rains. No rain forecasted here for some time, according to some institutes checking the air quality there's nothing much to worry about.


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Viper said:


> As soon as I heard this on the news this morning I knew we'd have threads about it on here asking about car damage. Perfectly understandable of course, but as I've just said on the other thread, it's way too high up in the atmosphere to affect anything going on what I've heard, so I doubt we'd even have known about it if it wasn't for the major disruption to the flights making the news.


My thoughts exactly fella - until i left work, got to the car and it was white!!

Maybe a coincidence...either way the snow foam will be put to good use the morrow...


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Viper said:


> As soon as I heard this on the news this morning I knew we'd have threads about it on here asking about car damage. Perfectly understandable of course, but as I've just said on the other thread, it's way too high up in the atmosphere to affect anything going on what I've heard, so I doubt we'd even have known about it if it wasn't for the major disruption to the flights making the news.


I knew someone would post this tonight, running to find cover for their pride and joy:lol: Its 6km high for fook sake lol, dont see any of this crap when sand blows up from the south :wall:

Well said Viper, calm the peasants down, they are revolting :lol:


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

^ ***


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

106rallye said:


> ^ ***


And your worried about a 106? When nothing is going to happen, get more damage driving past a gritting truck :lol:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

My only concern was......why did the BBC not show 'cash in the attic' yesterday!!!!!we had an ash special report instead,its not good enough!!









Sod a bit of ash!!!!!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Heh, we have sky news on the plasma at work and after 10 minutes of listening to their scaremongering, youre more likely gonna die of over political press statements than any ash! 

Anyone notice the recent trend of reporters interviewing reporters? really annoys me that!

Anyway, cash in the attic appears to be back on this morning..


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

No doubt they will use the excuse of volcanic ash to put the price of fuel up again.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

You need not worry. There is no volcanic ashe. It's a cover up.........


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

markc said:


> My only concern was......why did the BBC not show 'cash in the attic' yesterday!!!!!we had an ash special report instead,its not good enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I would be happy with anything on the box other than politics, I am sick of the election already

On the news this morning they were even talking about the colour of the shirts the three leaders were wearing on TV last night FFS:doublesho

In my world I would give them a week to convince us who to vote for, vote and then move on:devil:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mullins said:


> I knew someone would post this tonight, running to find cover for their pride and joy:lol: Its 6km high for fook sake lol, dont see any of this crap when sand blows up from the south :wall:
> 
> Well said Viper, calm the peasants down, they are revolting :lol:


What goes up must come down mate. No panic here but it is good if members want to get their cars under cover etc. The BBC are now saying it may drop on us and even that we may be advised to stay inside


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Its been on the ground in shetland and is expected to come to the mainland as well.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

egon said:


> Heh, we have sky news on the plasma at work and after 10 minutes of listening to their scaremongering, youre more likely gonna die of over political press statements than any ash!
> 
> Anyone notice the recent trend of reporters interviewing reporters? really annoys me that!
> 
> Anyway, cash in the attic appears to be back on this morning..


Good...but no Lorne Spicer!!!!!!!


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> What goes up must come down mate. No panic here but it is good if members want to get their cars under cover etc. The BBC are now saying it may drop on us and even that we may be advised to stay inside


Very true, my truck is covered in building dust after this dry week, am i going to panic and make a post about needing to cover it up and the foam it twice?

Dont think so, paint is hard or soft, not tissue paper, dam OCD freaks :wall:

:lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mullins said:


> Dont think so, paint is hard or soft, not tissue paper, dam OCD freaks :wall:
> 
> :lol:


Think you may be on the wrong forum mate

Try supermarketcarwashers.com:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Think your panicking people here Planet Man, its not life or death its dust on paint work!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Think your panicking people here Planet Man, its not life or death its dust on paint work!!


Panicking, don't think so!! If was waiting for a plane to get home and running out of money with no good news in sight or I was head honcho at a struggling airline I might be panicking a bit.

As already suggested mate. No panic here.  As said already it gives people the heads up if they want to get there cars undercover. I would imagine the owners of show cars would not want to risk the elements.

Also it is a reminder to give a good rinse before washing.

Have a closer look at the emotions mate - they can suggest the tone in which the post was meant. Me and Mullins having a bit of friendly banter:thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Its coming down in the north west. Nice thick layer of a sandy looking deposit. When you run a finger across it, its black and very sharp.

Having just finished polishing my car yesterday at 6pm and applying a coat of supernatural I can confirm this isnt just some general "dust"


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Panicking, don't think so!! If was waiting for a plane to get home and running out of money with no good news in sight or I was head honcho at a struggling airline I might be panicking a bit.
> 
> As already suggested mate. No panic here.  As said already it gives people the heads up if they want to get there cars undercover. I would imagine the owners of show cars would not want to risk the elements.
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The wife thought she'd found volcanic ash today as a lot of ash was on my new window sills that I only painted last week so it was plausible until I reminded her we'd had a bbq last weekend right next to the windows:lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

vectra ed said:


> No doubt they will use the excuse of volcanic ash to put the price of fuel up again.


I damn well hope not, the stores of Aviation Fuel must be rammed full atm, with no extra storage to put any of the new batches....

Maybe we can use Aviation fuel in our cars to 'help the bunkers' :devil:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

well if its avtur then you can use it diesel engines. it just burns slightly hotter than normal diesel. miss my days in the raf, fuel costs were well low


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

im goin away a week thursday hope its all sorted by then


----------

